# Manchester 1st September - who's going?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I know its 2 weeks away yet but I just wanted to re-cap on who is going as would be lovely to catch up if possible.

Rcmadd - I kow you're going, are you just taking the 1 ped pet or are there more? I was wondering if you could PM me the cat names so I can find them in the catalogue?

Carol - I know the names of your lovely red fluffball and your fab tortie lady, are you taking any others? 

Anyone else?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

im am there with 3 in ped pet... pm to follow.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

A bit too far for me is this one, good luck to all those that do enter..........Chris


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm not going but have talked the OH to take me to the Supreme in November to have a look at the fabulous kitties. 

Don't think Henry would be any good at showing, he gets stressed in carrier just taking him to the vets.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

PetloverJo said:


> I'm not going but have talked the OH to take me to the Supreme in November to have a look at the fabulous kitties.
> 
> Don't think Henry would be any good at showing, he gets stressed in carrier just taking him to the vets.


We shall def be at the Supreme with the big Red Monster so come and see us Jo and have a cuddle with Oz....Im sure you will have a super day there too............Chris


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

The Supreme sounds like fun but I think I am doing a TICA that weekend.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we are at the supreme with 1 in ped pet... (all we could afford..lol)


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> we are at the supreme with 1 in ped pet... (all we could afford..lol)


It is a very expensive day out lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not going. I can't afford shows any more and am just fed up of some of the useless judges


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

It would be nice to come along and say hi, but not showing just a bit nosey to see what happens


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll probably come along to see what's going on, too, it's good to be nosey


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I'll probably come along to see what's going on, too, it's good to be nosey


Come and have a peek at my boy too


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Come and have a peek at my boy too


Of course!!


----------

